# Car won't recognize it's in park....Only starts in neutral.



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

I just picked up an AllRoad last week. It's in great shape, but won't start when it's in park. It won't even show up on the gear selector, It will start in neutral though. All the other gears show up correctly on the gear selector and the car shifts fine. There's also no fault codes and the transmission doesn't go into limp mode. Any ideas on what it is?


----------

